# Mise à jour High Sierra impossible



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Hello toutes et tous !

J'ai un petit soucu de mise à jour vers High Sierra en ayant une partition Boot Camp pour Windows 10.

L'installation démarre correctement mais après un petit moment voici le message qui apparait :






Voilà !

si je décide de supprimer Windows 10, parce qu'actuellement je n'en ai plus vraiment besoin et que je suis la procédure par le gestionnaire Boot Camp... je ne peux pas ! décidément ...

Voilà le message qui apparaît :




Quelqu'un a-til une solution ou connaît également se problème ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Salut *neelo
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (simplement informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée du clavier pour activer la commande)


cette commande retourne le tableau du disque avec ses partitions

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention ! *avant de faire ton coller > 


presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration logique de ton disque. Il y a peut-être des partitions supplémentaires qui n'apparaissent pas graphiquement.


----------



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Wouahhh ... ça c'est du rapide 

Voilà le tableau :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            446.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4
   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                70.8 GB    disk0s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Tu as une tripotée de partitions supplémentaires (3).

Pour les supprimer > tu passes les 3 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
```

Pour récupérer cet espace libéré à la partition *Macintosh HD* > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

S'il n'y a pas eu d'erreur > reposte le retour d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 en confirmation.

Je te signale qu'il manque en *disk0s3* une partition de secours de *650 Mo Recovery HD*. Sans elle > l'«Assistant BootCamp» refusera d'opérer. Elle a dû être supprimée par erreur depuis un environnement Windows.

Pour la recréer > re-télécharge un installateur de la même version de *macOS* que celle du disque depuis l'AppStore et applique-le au volume *Macintosh HD* démarré. Seul le logiciel de l'OS sera restauré (ton compte non touché) > mais avant cela la *Recovery HD* sera recréée.


----------



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

Hello Macomaniac !

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, tout est ok et voci le code :


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *525.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            524.8 GB   disk0s2
```

Petite et dernière question ... je dois quand même installer maintenant la partition de secours *650 Mo recovery HD* ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Oui. Si tu ne la restaures pas > tu ne pourras pas utiliser l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour re-créer une partition pour Windows.

Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ? - souhaites-tu ré-insfaller le même OS ou installer High Sierra ?


----------



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui. Si tu ne la restaures pas > tu ne pourras pas utiliser l'«Assistant BootCamp» pour re-créer une partition pour Windows.
> 
> Quel est l'OS actuellement installé dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ? - souhaites-tu ré-insfaller le même OS ou installer High Sierra ?


J'aimerais faire la mise à jour vers High Sierra, actuellement j'ai Sierra !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Eh bien ! tu télécharges un installateur de High Sierra depuis l'AppStore et tu l'appliques au volume démarré.

Est-ce que ton disque interne est un SSD ou un HDD ?


----------



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

J'ai déjà téléchargé l'installateur High Sierra mais comme j'avais dit dans mon premier post, je n'arrivais pas à faire la mise à jour vers High Sierra à cause du problème Windows

J'ai un SSD, la plus belle chose que j'ai fait dans ma vie en mettant ça sur mon iMac  ( bon ok pas la meilleure chose dans ma vie mais une des meilleures )


----------



## macomaniac (15 Novembre 2017)

Alors High Sierra va s'installer en format *APFS* > ce qui implique que la *Recovery* ne sera plus une partition séparée de celle de l'OS mais un volume compris dans le *Conteneur APFS* global.

Tu n'as qu'à lancer cette mise-à-niveau.


----------



## neelo59 (15 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac.. what else ?  
merci beaucoup !!!!!!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

neelo59 a dit:


> macomaniac.. what else ?



- c'est une question rhétorique (du style : que pourrais-je dire de plus pour exprimer mon soulagement) ? - ou une vraie question : je suis toujours dans la panade et j'aimerais savoir en quoi consiste la prochaine étape) ?-


----------



## neelo59 (16 Novembre 2017)

Merde, j'ai loupé mon gag !
C'était genre Georges Clooney ... Nespresso ? .... What else !


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

Nespresso ? ...What's that ?


----------



## neelo59 (16 Novembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Nespresso ? ...What's that ?


Nespresso ?... What Else ?
suis catégorique


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2017)

Le Nespresso et Gorges Clooney excèdent les limites de ma culture (qui est donc bornée). D'où mon "kézaco" version américaine-


----------



## neelo59 (16 Novembre 2017)




----------



## neelo59 (16 Novembre 2017)

Juste une chose avant de clore le sujet, vraiment bien cette mise à jour High Sierra !
Ma seule frayeur, disons plutôt que j'ai failli mourrir quand j'ai vu l'îcone Outlook barré avec impossible d'ouvrir puisque non compatible avec High Sierra.

Mais après une mise à jour de Office, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, Joli graphiquement en plus !
Encore une fois merci macomaniac !


----------



## Owenze (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

et merci déjà pour ce forum de partage bien utile.
Voulant faire la mise à jour de High Sierra, je rencontre exactement le même problème que neelo59 ... mais, si possible, je souhaiterais garder ma partition Window. J'avais tant bien que mal réussi à faire démarrer mon iMac (27", fin 2013) aussi bien sous OsX, que sous Window et Linux (plus par jeu que par réelle nécessité) grâce à Rewind.
Depuis High Sierra, le choix à l'allumage ne fonctionnais plus, mais j'avais encore accès à Window par redémarrage depuis la rubrique "Disque de démarrage" dans les préférences système.
Puis vint la "Mise à Jour" ....

Ci-joint la copie de la configuration de mon disque.


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            518.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS K                207.5 GB   disk0s5
   6:                  Apple_HFS C                   559.2 GB   disk0s6
   7:                  Apple_HFS E                 559.2 GB   disk0s7
   8:                  Apple_HFS T                 1.0 TB     disk0s8
   9:           Linux Filesystem                         39.4 GB    disk0s9
  10:           Linux Filesystem                         12.5 GB    disk0s10
  11:                 Linux Swap                         2.4 GB     disk0s11
  12:        Bios Boot Partition                         550.5 MB   disk0s12
```

(Les partitions K,C,E,T sont des partitions de stockage que j'utilise pour la musique, les photos, les films ...)

Connaîtriez-vous une solution ?
Ou faut-il effacer les partitions Window et Linux ?
Un grand merci aux suggestions et un salut amical à tous,


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

Salut *Owenze
*
12 partitions : c'est coquet !  - il est vrai que tu as un disque de 3 To.


Aucune des partitions Linux (9 à 12) n'est associée à un nom de volume : tu n'as aucun Système démarrable de ce côté-là, si ?

Quelle est la version de Windows installée dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?

Quelle est la version de macOS installée dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


----------



## Owenze (28 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Owenze*
> 
> 12 partitions : c'est coquet !  - il est vrai que tu as un disque de 3 To.



Bah, on s'amuse comme on peut  ;-)
Suite à un plantage disque, il y a fort, fort longtemps, lors duquel j'avais failli tout perdre d'un seul coup, j'aime bien séparer les choses.



> Aucune des partitions Linux (9 à 12) n'est associée à un nom de volume : tu n'as aucun Système démarrable de ce côté-là, si ?


Sisi, j'avais installé une distribution Ubuntu sur lequel le Mac démarrait bien, mais j'ai perdu la possibilité du choix du système au démarrage depuis Sierra, il me semble. Je n'ai pas insisté pour redémarrer sur Linux depuis, mais sur Window oui (via le choix offert dans les préférence système du disque de démarrage). Et j'avais quelques documents de travail sur Window, et j'auraus aimé continuer à l'utiliser.



> Quelle est la version de Windows installée dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


Un Windows 10.



> Quelle est la version de macOS installée dans le volume *Macintosh HD* ?


OS 10.13 que je n'arrive pas à passer en 10.13.1 ni 10.13.2

Merci de ton attention,


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2017)

Pour passer à *10.13.2* --> est-ce que tu télécharges une mise-à-jour ou bien un installateur complet depuis l'AppStore ?

- si tu disposais d'un installateur complet actuel de High Sierra (version *10.13.2*, donc) téléchargé dans les Applications --> il y aurait moyen par une commande spéciale de tenter de forcer le lancement de l'installation à destination du volume démarré.


----------



## Owenze (28 Décembre 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour passer à *10.13.2* --> est-ce que tu télécharges une mise-à-jour ou bien un installateur complet depuis l'AppStore ?


J'ai essayé les 2 méthodes : rien à faire.
A partir de l'AppStore, le processus d'installation semble se dérouler normalement ... mais une fois terminé, je suis toujours en 10.13 et la mise à jour vers 10.13.2 m'est à nouveau proposée dans l'AppStore.
A partir de l'installateur complet, j'obtiens le même message que Neelo59 : _Cette modification de la carte de partition rendrait une partition de Windows impossible à démarrer_ ... et l'installation avorte.
J'ai aussi la mise à jour combo téléchargée à partir du site d'assistance d'apple ...


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2017)

Je peux te proposer 2 méthodes :


*a)* si tu as une application *Install macOS High Sierra.app* dans les Applications --> une commande spéciale utilisant l'exécutable *startosinstall* contenu dans l'installateur et qui permet un mode d'installation pour développeur échappant le programme d'installation standard.


*b)* si le plantage évenuel du démarrage de Windows t'indiffère > une commande modificatrice du *type* (actuellement *Microsoft Basic Data* correspondant au code *0700*) de la partition --> 
	
	



```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                100.0 GB   disk0s4
```
 --> par exemple à *Apple_HFS* (code *AF00*). Cette modification du *type* de la partition est destinée à berner le programme d'installation standard de High Sierra pour l'empêcher de reconnaître une partition *BOOTCAMP* dans la partition *disk0s4* et lui permettre de se lancer. Cette modification du *type* d'une partition est réversible et n'affecte en aucune manière le système de fichiers *ntfs* inscrit dans le conteneur de la partition non plus que le volume *BOOTCAMP* qu'il génère.

=> à toi de voir ce que tu préfères expérimenter.


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

Merci de ton aide précieuse.
Si je comprends bien, la méthode b) me permettrait d'essayer de conserver la possibilité de démarrer sous Windows ? Si oui, je vais essayer celle là.
(Si non, rien de dramatique : je tenterai de le ré-installer plus tard ...)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

Pour changer le type de la partition > il te faut un utilitaire spécial appelé *gdisk*.

Pour te le procurer > rends-toi ici : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge) et presse le bouton vert "*Download*". Un paquet d'installation intitulé *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* atterrit à la localisation de tes téléchargements. Tu le double-cliques > t'authentifies > et l'exécutable *gdisk* se trouve installé at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. Tu peux l'appeler directement dans une commande du *Terminal*, désormais.


c'est un utilitaire de tables de partition créé par _Roderick Smith_, le développeur du gestionnaire de démarrage rEFInd.

=> lorsque tu disposeras de *gdisk* > tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici.


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

C'est le grand luxe ici ! On est guidé au pas-à-pas !  ;-))
OK, *gdisk* installé.


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
```
 (après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche - commande *sudo* --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau)


qui appelle *gdisk* à ouvrir la table de partition du disque *0* (disque interne)

Le logiciel te propose un petit tableau des tables de partition et une invite de commande interactive :

```
Command (? for help):
```

tu vas saisir l'une après l'autre - en validant avec "Entrée" à chaque saisie individuelle - la série de commandes suivantes :

```
t
4
AF00
w
y
```


*t* (*t*ype) --> changer le type de la partition
*4* --> partition n°*4* du disque
*AF00* (2 *zéros* à la fin) --> code du type *Apple_HFS*
*w* (*w*rite) --> écrire le changement à la table de partition *GUID*
*y* (*y*es) --> confirmer cette écriture

=> tu auras droit à un _laïus_ indiquant que le *kernel* continue de charger la partition n°*4* et de monter son volume *BOOTCAMP* > de sorte qu'il faut re-démarrer pour que le *kernel* se mete à jour de la nouvelle configuration.

*Re-démarre* donc > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

Ah, petit soucis apparemment ...
gdisk ne veut pas ...


```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Problem opening /dev/disk0 for reading! Error is 1.
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

Cela fait plusieurs fois que je constate sur les forums un blocage de *gdisk* à ouvrir le disque interne (ce qui ne se passe jamais chez moi). J'en suis encore à me demander à quoi c'est dû.

Tu n'as pas un clone démarrable de ton volume *Macintosh HD* par hasard ?


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

Pas que je sache ...
Les seuls volumes démarrables sont : *Macintosh HD*, *Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP *
+ un des volumes *LINUX Filesystem*, et le *Apple_Boot Recovery HD*, bien je ne n'accède plus à ces dernier (touche "option" au démarrage inopérante) depuis High Sierra (ou Sierra ??).

(Petit détail dont j'ignore l'importance, mais le DD de 3To n'est pas d'origine. Je l'ai fais installer en remplacement d'un 1To il y a un an.)


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

Je suis curieux de savoir si un utilitaire alernatif (natif de l'OS) est capable de lire la table de partition du disque.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```


l'utilitaire *gpt* affiche (normalement) le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque

Si un tableau est retourné > tu peux le poster ici.


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

Voilà : pas mieux

```
gpt show: unable to open device '/dev/disk0': Operation not permitted
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2017)

Donc impossible de changer le type de la partition.

Il faudrait alors envisager le plan A (télécharger un installateur complet de High Sierra et forcer le lancement de l'installation par une commande du *Terminal* appelant l'exécutable *startosinstall*).


----------



## Owenze (30 Décembre 2017)

Et bien, va pour le plan A ! ...
J'ai l'installateur prêt dans "Applications".

OK, j'ai exécuté :
	
	



```
/Applications/Install\ macOS\ High\ Sierra.app/Contents/Resources/startosinstall ; exit;
```

.... et j'obtiens toujours le même résultat et même message :_Cette modification de la carte de partition rendrait une partition de Windows impossible à démarrer_ ...

Bon, merci pour tout et joyeux et opulent réveillon si je ne me re-connecte pas avant l'année prochaine (comme c'est bien probable ...).
A + et au plaisir,


----------

